# Is One of These Your Favorite TV Show?



## longknife (May 10, 2014)

Among mine are Believe, Almost Human, and Revolution. Read the rest of them @ TV Networks Clean House, Cancel Several Shows in Advance of Fall Presentations | Variety

Some of them I never watched and never even knew they were being aired.

More @ Cancelled TV Shows 2014: What?s Not Returning Next Year | Variety

And there may be more to come. Oh yeah, and after axing these, we get NBC wanting to put this on the air NBC Orders Ellen DeGeneres' 'One Big Happy,' Will Ferrell Comedies 'Mission Control,' 'Bad Judge' to Series - Hollywood Reporter 

Thank goodness for cable!!!!!

Here's Returning Shows @ Broadcast TV's Returning Shows 2014-15 - Hollywood Reporter  which includes 13 of MY favorites!!!

And here's the complete network scorecard @ Upfronts 2014: Complete Network Scorecard - Hollywood Reporter


----------



## Clement (May 10, 2014)

I like Pawn Stars. They get a lot of cool stuff in that Pawn shop.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 10, 2014)

it pisses me off....you get into a show and they cancel it and then you see some of the shit they renew,like these reality shows.....something that takes no talent to produce or write....


----------



## Howey (May 10, 2014)

NBC sucks for canceling Revolution.  But they really suck for canceling Growing Up Fisher.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 10, 2014)

Damn Revolution was cancelled???

Dammit.  Well... at least it won't hurt as much as Firefly


----------



## Papageorgio (May 10, 2014)

I'm surprised at how much TV I don't watch.

I do a lot more reading than watching.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Damn Revolution was cancelled???
> 
> Dammit.  Well... at least it won't hurt as much as Firefly



They screwed Firefly right off the bat, they did not air the first two episodes till the end of the season.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 11, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Damn Revolution was cancelled???
> ...



God Bless you sir


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I watch the Captain on Castle ) And of course the exe is on Suits.


----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2014)

Clement said:


> I like Pawn Stars. They get a lot of cool stuff in that Pawn shop.




Had a friend go there when they were visiting vegas. They said the shop was super tiny, very dirty and they had to stand in line that was all the way down the block. And of course, the guys were not there. They only tape on special days and hand pick "customers" to allow in to make it look busy. He said it was a dump.


----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2014)

Anyway...the only "shows" I watch are Survivor, Big Brother, Amazing Race, Chopped, Hell's Kitchen, Face Off,  Best Ink (sometimes), Master Chef, Cutthroat Kitchen and of course my Frasier.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Anyway...the only "shows" I watch are Survivor, Big Brother, Amazing Race, Chopped, Hell's Kitchen, Face Off,  Best Ink (sometimes), Master Chef, Cutthroat Kitchen and of course my Frasier.



I like you a lot Gracie... so I won't post my opinion about your choice of shows


----------



## Noomi (May 11, 2014)

I liked Hostages, but I watched about four episodes before it was suddenly yanked off air.
I enjoyed the few episodes of The Neighbors that I saw as well.


----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2014)

That's just some, oldschool. I also watch nova, history channel 2, antiques roadshow, nature shows and oodles of movies.


----------



## Politico (May 11, 2014)

There are no surprises in the cancellations. I called all of them. Most of those shows were an insult to my intelligence including the show called intelligence. Glad to see that hack Abrams got most of his crap cancelled.


----------



## I.P.Freely (May 11, 2014)

one of the reasons the BBC is the greatest public service broadcaster in the world is because of debate programs like this.[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBInzDv3zE0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBInzDv3zE0[/ame]


----------



## Howey (May 11, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I liked Hostages, but I watched about four episodes before it was suddenly yanked off air.
> I enjoyed the few episodes of The Neighbors that I saw as well.



Huh? They aired all of Hostages. I liked it. 

And Neighbors was cancelled too.


----------



## Sarah G (May 11, 2014)

longknife said:


> Among mine are Believe, Almost Human, and Revolution. Read the rest of them @ TV Networks Clean House, Cancel Several Shows in Advance of Fall Presentations | Variety
> 
> Some of them I never watched and never even knew they were being aired.
> 
> ...



I watched Hostages for awhile but the storyline got so boring.  They went on too long without changing it up.  I felt the same about the Mentalist.  That Red Dawn story went on so long without any kind of resolution.  

The other shows that were cancelled, I agree with.  Some of them I never even watched because they looked so stupid.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 11, 2014)

Annoys me. Believe and Almost human get cancelled and yet they renew 2 and a half men despite having lost 1 and a half of the men.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 11, 2014)

The Americans

The Blacklist

My two fave _dramas _on TV.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 11, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> Annoys me. Believe and Almost human get cancelled and yet *they renew 2 and a half men despite having lost 1 and a half of the men.*



and millions of viewers....


----------



## longknife (May 11, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Annoys me. Believe and Almost human get cancelled and yet *they renew 2 and a half men despite having lost 1 and a half of the men.*
> ...



Both shows I greatly enjoyed. The black actor on Almost Human gave me belly laughs with his interplay with his human partner. If nothing else, I hope he gets another role on another show.

It took me a while to get into Believe but I'm amazed at the acting ability of the little girl. She's really good.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 11, 2014)

longknife said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



yea i was watching both of those myself.....


----------



## Montrovant (May 11, 2014)

I watch Community, hope it's picked up elsewhere.  I was watching the Crazy Ones, but I'm not upset it's cancelled.  I watched the first few eps of Believe and it was watchable, but meh.  Almost Human was actually pretty good, I wish they'd kept that going.


----------



## PredFan (May 11, 2014)

How the fuck does a hilarious show like Raising Hope get cancelled but a shitty show like Modern Family remain on the air?


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 11, 2014)

PredFan said:


> How the fuck does a hilarious show like Raising Hope get cancelled but a shitty show like Modern Family remain on the air?



comedy is strange as far as i am concerned.....i tried watching Brooklyn 99.....i just thought it was not that funny watched 4-5 episodes.....wasnt even a half assed Barney Miller....but yet it wins awards and gets renewed.....


----------



## Pennywise (May 11, 2014)

Most television is absolute trash. I am amazed that I am amazed that people watch all that junk. Talk about mindless shit, all that 'reality' swill, the stupid phony competition shit, all of it, complete and utter trash that's rotting people's brains.

Realize that the more you support such garbage, the less brilliant creative work, like BREAKING BAD. The studios are more than happy to fill your empty heads with DUCK DYNASTY, PAWN STARS and SURVIVOR since it takes so little investment to placate a moronic viewer.


----------



## PredFan (May 11, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > How the fuck does a hilarious show like Raising Hope get cancelled but a shitty show like Modern Family remain on the air?
> ...



I watched the first 3 episodes of Modern Family, mainly because of Ed O'Neil whom I liked in Married With Children, and Sophia Vergara because she had great big tits. But even the tits couldn't keep me watching a show that was preachy and unfunny.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 11, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Sophia sure is nice.....


----------



## Pop23 (May 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Clement said:
> 
> 
> > I like Pawn Stars. They get a lot of cool stuff in that Pawn shop.
> ...



Same thing with American Pickers. Stopped in to their place while driving across country. Most of the stuff their, that you saw that was picked on the show, were not for sale. Lots of t-shirts, hats, replicas and some small stuff. The place is actually in an ally behind a convenience store. 

None of them were there. One girl working the place with dozens of piercings and tats. She said they are only on site during filming. 

Was an interesting stop but can't say I'd stop again


----------



## Politico (May 12, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> Annoys me. Believe and Almost human get cancelled and yet they renew 2 and a half men despite having lost 1 and a half of the men.



Because two and a half men gets three and a half million more viewers. Quite simple.


----------



## Noomi (May 12, 2014)

Very happy that Once Upon A Time is back for a forth season.


----------



## Sallow (May 12, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> it pisses me off....you get into a show and they cancel it and then you see some of the shit they renew,like these reality shows.....something that takes no talent to produce or write....



Cable has some great shows.

Been watch Fargo and Hannibal.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 12, 2014)

I DVR the shows I like so I can skip the commercials. Grimm, the Black list, and Person of interest. 

I like the FX shows like Fargo and Justified.

BBC has a show called Orphan Black that's pretty good.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 12, 2014)

Orphan Black rocks.  Totally love the show.

I started watching Revolution and liked it (I like end of the world/apocalypse type shows) but when it went on 'hiatus' I never bothered watching it when it came back.  I knew it would get cancelled.  They cancel all the shows that are different ... Jericho, Flash Forward, My Own Worst Enemy, Lie To Me.  Lie To Me!  I'm still pissed about that.

I decided that instead of investing in a new show that I'd mark it on Sidereel then wait and see if the show sticks.  If it does, I can just go back and watch it.  If not, nothing lost.  

Is Hostages coming back or was that just some kind of mini-series?

Blacklist is another show that looked good but I haven't watched yet.   Looks like it's sticking around so I'll watch it over the summer.

Intelligence ... Josh Sawyer was the draw for that but I have no idea if it got picked up or booted, never watched it.

I still never caught up on Falling Skies from last year.  The new season starts in about a month ... better get on that. 

Fell way behind on Grimm too.  

Call the Midwife (PBS but its a BBC show) is fantastic.  Also, anyone ever watch The Graham Norton Show (BBC America)? OMG it's hilarious!


----------



## jillian (May 12, 2014)

Howey said:


> NBC sucks for canceling Revolution.  But they really suck for canceling Growing Up Fisher.



we really liked Growing Up Fisher. it was unlike anything else. very smart.


----------



## editec (May 12, 2014)

I don't have a tv.

I like TV but I loathe commercials

Hello Netflicks!


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 12, 2014)

Politico said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Annoys me. Believe and Almost human get cancelled and yet they renew 2 and a half men despite having lost 1 and a half of the men.
> ...



why i dont know.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 12, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > it pisses me off....you get into a show and they cancel it and then you see some of the shit they renew,like these reality shows.....something that takes no talent to produce or write....
> ...



yea i catch those.....Hannibal is network though, but it sure has some grisly murder scenes.....kinda far fetched though....but good watching.....Banshee on Cinemax is a good one....Da Vinci's Demons on Starz is another even though they are really diverting from reality on that one...and then of course there is Justified.....


----------



## NLT (May 12, 2014)

They only show I watch on those lists is Big Bang Therory. Everything else I watch is on netflix or Hulu.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 12, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> I DVR the shows I like so I can skip the commercials. Grimm, the Black list, and Person of interest.
> 
> I like the FX shows like Fargo and Justified.
> 
> BBC has a show called Orphan Black that's pretty good.



yea i do the same and i watch all them except Orphan Black....the BBC had 2 good Cop shows that took place in the 19th Century ....Copper and Ripper Street....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 12, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> Orphan Black rocks.  Totally love the show.
> 
> I started watching Revolution and liked it (I like end of the world/apocalypse type shows) but when it went on 'hiatus' I never bothered watching it when it came back.  I knew it would get cancelled.  They cancel all the shows that are different ... Jericho, Flash Forward, My Own Worst Enemy, Lie To Me.  Lie To Me!  I'm still pissed about that.
> 
> ...



Blacklist is good and it has been renewed.....


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 12, 2014)

editec said:


> I don't have a tv.
> 
> I like TV but I loathe commercials
> 
> Hello Netflicks!



Netflix, Amazon and Hulu.

Love that the TV can stream directly via my network


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 12, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I DVR the shows I like so I can skip the commercials. Grimm, the Black list, and Person of interest.
> ...



I caught Ripper St on Netflix. Good Show. Haven't seen Copper yet


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 12, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I DVR the shows I like so I can skip the commercials. Grimm, the Black list, and Person of interest.
> ...



I forgot about Copper, didn't quite catch up on that from last year either.  That didn't get the ax, did it?


----------



## longknife (May 12, 2014)

There was an entire category of shows completely ignored - *Hispanic soap operas!!!!*

I wish the darn things would go away. My wife keeps getting me hooked on them and, even though I have no idea how the characters are related, I can't stand waiting to see what the next emergency or infidelity is going to be!!!!!


----------



## DGS49 (May 12, 2014)

I saw about half of one episode of The Crazy Ones.  Not funny.  Pointless.

I really wanted Intelligence to succeed, but I couldn't believe how stupid it was.  Yet another example of the program people wanting us to believe that some 105 pound waif is a fearsome ball-buster.  Just ridiculous.

I watched Believe regularly, but there was simply too much nonsense in the scenario to be "Believed."  Even if you buy the idea of a little girl with psycho-kinetic powers, the rest of it was just preposterous.

It's amazing, really, how these programs come into existence and either stay or get tossed.

I really liked Vegas, a one-season program that I thought was pretty well done.  Hell, I would have watched just to see that Jones babe on my TV screen.

And they bring back Under the Dome - a show that was supposed to be a mini-series, based on a horrible book, because it was too popular to kill at the end of the story.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 12, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Copper takes place in NYC shortly after the Civil War....it like Ripper Street shows early Det. work and Forensics....i dont know why it was cancelled after 2 seasons, it supposedly had better ratings than Doctor Who....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 12, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



see post #48....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 12, 2014)

NLT said:


> They only show I watch on those lists is Big Bang Therory. Everything else I watch is on netflix or Hulu.



yea Big Bang....funny show....


----------



## DGS49 (May 14, 2014)

So I&#8217;ve watched the season finale&#8217;s of Revenge and Person of Interest, and I don&#8217;t see how they can be renewed.  Both stories came to a conclusion in the final episodes.  I guess when they wrote the final episodes they had to cover the possibility that they would not be renewed.

A similar thing happened last year on The Mentalist.  The fictitious agency that the players worked for, the California Bureau of Investigation, was disbanded.  Then they show up next year and all get hired by the FBI?  In Texas.  Hmm.

A curious phenomenon.


----------



## Clement (May 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Clement said:
> 
> 
> > I like Pawn Stars. They get a lot of cool stuff in that Pawn shop.
> ...



Actually, that's about what I would have expected. I have never been in a pawn shop that you couldn't get tetanus. Those dudes throw some money around, though.


----------



## Montrovant (May 14, 2014)

DGS49 said:


> So Ive watched the season finales of Revenge and Person of Interest, and I dont see how they can be renewed.  Both stories came to a conclusion in the final episodes.  I guess when they wrote the final episodes they had to cover the possibility that they would not be renewed.
> 
> A similar thing happened last year on The Mentalist.  The fictitious agency that the players worked for, the California Bureau of Investigation, was disbanded.  Then they show up next year and all get hired by the FBI?  In Texas.  Hmm.
> 
> A curious phenomenon.



I just finished watching the season 3 finale of Person of Interest.  That was not at all conclusive!  It's totally open-ended.  What it did was change the dynamic of the show, but certainly didn't conclude the story.


----------



## mamooth (May 17, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> I just finished watching the season 3 finale of Person of Interest. That was not at all conclusive!  It's totally open-ended.  What it did was change the dynamic of the show, but certainly didn't conclude the story.



I salute the PoI writers there. They had a very successful basic storyline going for 3 years, and tossed it away, throwing everyone out of their comfort zone. Takes guts. (I won't go into more specifics, being this isn't a thread for spoilers. People can go watch the last few episodes online if they want to see.)


----------



## Noomi (May 17, 2014)

DGS49 said:


> And they bring back Under the Dome - a show that was supposed to be a mini-series, based on a horrible book, because it was too popular to kill at the end of the story.



I loved that show. Glad its coming back.


----------



## Swagger (May 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Anyway...the only "shows" I watch are Survivor, Big Brother, Amazing Race, Chopped, *Hell's Kitchen*, Face Off,  Best Ink (sometimes), Master Chef, Cutthroat Kitchen and of course my Frasier.



I loath Gordon Ramsey; and I was rather hoping that when he began swearing at hapless American restauranteurs that one of them might have the decency to put a bullet in his knee.


----------



## DGS49 (May 19, 2014)

Tangent:  Anyone watching the Black Box?

IMO after watching a couple episodes, I think the main character in this show is the worst bit of casting I have ever seen.  Totally un-believable as a doctor/physician, she has the appearance and the demeanor of some whore you could pick up at a biker bar for the cost of a shot of tequila and a beer.  What were they thinking?


----------



## Dude111 (Jun 6, 2014)

longknife said:
			
		

> Is One of These Your Favorite TV Show?


Nope not a one bud!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> I DVR the shows I like so I can skip the commercials. Grimm, the Black list, and Person of interest.
> 
> I like the FX shows like Fargo and Justified.
> 
> BBC has a show called Orphan Black that's pretty good.



BBC America has been a disgrace for years now.


----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2014)

Now that I'm banned from a forum with a great TV thread, guess I'll start my own here.


----------

